

Ask HN: Any interest in an API for original HN submission titles? - ecaron

More and more I'm believing that editor adjustments of titles are dissuading conversation and interest. I'm considering throwing together a simple system that scans new submissions, retrieves/retains their titles and their destinations' titles. I'd offer this up in a REST API so anyone wanting to integrate a GreaseMonkey script or do their own study would be able to do so.<p>My question: If I built it, would anyone else use it? Or am I just whining in my own echo chamber?
======
intellection
Insight from censored originals is thoughtworthy.

Likewise other sites share same problem, I asked
[http://www.quora.com/Editing-Questions-on-Quora/Could-
showin...](http://www.quora.com/Editing-Questions-on-Quora/Could-showing-a-
questions-original-wording-next-to-its-community-wording-be-helpful-and-
insightful-If-our-community-owns-its-questions-is-it-good-to-remember-and-
share-how-our-questions-really-started?share=1) equally concerned we lose
important info, by burning what real people wrote first.

------
toutouastro
I was thinking about something like that lately

